# OPI Nail polish



## jag beklagar (Jun 10, 2007)

Well, I think it is time for me to lose my OPI virginity...
The thing is, I have never tried out this nail polish - but I absolutely love doing my nails. For me, it has always been too expensive, really. I don't have much money - I always need to think twice before I buy anything, because I know that I won't be able to buy anything for a while.

I know this might sound weird because it's just nail polish, but I hope no-one laughs at me for that. :/ It's just that... I simply don't have any money to spend on the more expensive products, when I can get twice as much for half the cost.

Okay, but... I have heard some good things about this polish and have wanted to buy it for a while now, and I would like to know - has anyone here tried it?

What I would like to know is, how good *is* it? In the past, I have heard from people about these GREAT products, but I thought they were just average and overrated. So I would really like to know, is this polish really as good as they say? Does it chip quickly? Do you need more than one layer in order to cover the nail? (You know sometimes, the layers go on really light and almost transparent, so you need to apply more!) Does it dry quickly?

Any help would be appreciated!

PS. Sorry for my bad English :/


----------



## mistella (Jun 10, 2007)

I think OPI is a fairly good line. It goes on smooth and it's pretty opaque. I have over 40 colors.. BUT it's only because I get them for free. If I didn't get them for free, I probably wouldn't buy them because of the price (it's like $6.99 right?) 

I think nailpolish is nailpolish. Cheap ones work just as well as the more expensive ones.. it's eventually going to chip away anyway. ZOYA is a good nailpolish and I think it's $3.99-4.99. I've tried some Maybelline, Revlon, Covergirl, NYX and they all look the same to me. although, I do LOVE Lipmann but it's $15. but Anyway, I don't think you should JUST look into OPI. there are a lot of nice nailpolishes out there for cheaper


----------



## jag beklagar (Jun 10, 2007)

Mistella, thank you very much for answering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Where I live, OPI costs around 20 US dollars (21 to be precise).

I have this one amazing good nailpolish - the brand is Constance Carroll. I don't know if you've ever heard of it. But it is great, it literally stays on until I decide to take it off. I was so amazed by this, really. But from what I've seen, OPI makes a lot of fun colors and plain ones too. When it comes to Constance Carroll, I haven't managed to found any matte colours, just shiny nail polish - and I'd like to just have bold red nails!


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 10, 2007)

I'm a nail tech and OPI is the most popular nail polish brand. It's priceier than others only because it's in so much demand and is well-known. It's a great line, too. The bolder colors are great. For soft pinks and beiges, I would recommend Essie.


----------



## MsCuppyCakes (Jun 10, 2007)

I too love OPI and buy it online for $3.58 at 8ty8beauty.com. HTH


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jun 10, 2007)

OPI is very good stuff. I think it's worth the price, but there are also some other great lines too. I like Revlon, too. The OPI has lasted longer on me.

The colors I wouldn't try are the OPI Broadway ones in Rent or Thoroughly Modern Millie. They were a huge disappoint, too sheer to notice the color.


----------



## MAChostage (Jun 10, 2007)

Another great line is China Glaze.  It can also be had online (often at sites that carry OPI as well) pretty inexpensively.


----------



## jenii (Jun 10, 2007)

I like OPI. Most of my nail polish is OPI. It's great stuff, and the colors are really beautiful.

But, as with pretty much EVERY nail polish (including Chanel!), you need to put on two coats. I've yet to find a nail polish that doesn't require more than one coat.

So, I think it lives up to whatever hype it gets. It definitely doesn't chip as easily as other brands, but you should probably invest in a decent top coat anyway, as you would with any other nail polish. I normally use one called Rock Hard. It's really good stuff.


----------



## MiCHiE (Jun 10, 2007)

Definitely use a good base and top coat. Creative's Stickey base coat acts as an anchor for the polish and Seché Vite is a great top coat for natural nails. And, 2 coats should suffice, although I've used 3 with some Creative polishes for a true color payoff. Another trick I use when polishing is using a ridgefiller on top of my base coat as a "primer". It gives the nails a clean canvas and helps improve the color payoff.


----------



## thelilprincess (Jun 19, 2007)

i use OPI for my french manicure - i love the light beige that came with the set - i hate hate hate the pink polish that's sometime used in french manicures.  

their spinoff line Nicole is nice, too.

Drugstore brands - I love this red color by Jane - i stocked up on 2 bottles a few years ago from Target.  I had blue, yellow, glitters from Wet and Wild.  I just realized that Target no longer carries Jane or Wet and Wild.  I also have a black color (my junior high best friend was a skater and introduced me to it) from a brand i don't even remember.  

shop the clearance if you can - that's where i found my OPI nail polsihes.  holiday mini sets usually end up in the clearance, too.  and don't discount some of the other brands - i still fish through my mom's random stash to find a coral or some oher color so i can do my flower designs on my nails.


----------



## c00ki312 (Jun 19, 2007)

i've jus bought my first colour 'lincoln park after dark' its like a very dark-almost black purple. if you apply two coats and finish with clear topcoat it wont hip for days. ive still got mine on with hardly any chips.


----------



## LatinaRose (Jun 19, 2007)

I prefer Essie to OPI.  Essie makes beautiful neutrals and pinks and their colors are more milky than shimmery (mademoiselle and orient x-presso are my favorites). I do love Nail Envy by OPI and their gift sets of 4 small bottles are a great way to try a bunch of different colors, like these:

http://www.enailsupply.com/index.asp...S&Category=341

I also love how OPI puts out a themed collection kinda like MAC.  I believe Essie has started doing this as well.


----------



## suggrr (Jun 26, 2007)

Because of its wide color selection and it's dependable quality, I really do like OPI.  I like that OPI has a lot of different colors, and I find that they wear well on me and don't chip off my nail very easily.  Of course, part of that is using a good top coat and base coat, too.  I also like the new brush that OPI uses, because it is wider and covers my nail with polish in less time.  But people with smaller nails don't like that very much!  Some people are finding that the new OPI formula is more trouble to work with, but I find that if I do very thin layers of nail polish on my nails, I don't have very many problems.  As with any other brand, some of OPI's colors can come out sheer and will require many, many coats of nail polish to look like the color in the bottle.  If you are looking at any particular colors, feel free to ask here if any of them are sheer or if they give good nail coverage.  I haven't found a lot of nail polish colors that are completely opaque/non-sheer in one coat, but I find that I get the color I want out of most OPIs by using two to three coats.

OPI is a great brand for colors, but Essie is also a good company, especially for sheer colors.  (Though I am starting to like OPI's Passion over Essie's classic Mademoiselle!)  My favorite nail polish collection ever was Essie's Anniversary collection- so many pretty colors!  China Glaze, Zoya and Misa are also good quality nail polish brands.  When you start getting into more expensive polish, like Lippmanns for US$15 and Chanel for US$19 versus US$3.98 for OPI, I find that it usually isn't worth paying that kind of money for a nail polish unless you really love the color or the color is incredibly unique. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




jag beklagar, I don't know where you are, but you might be able to order nail polish online from the US (or another country) and have it shipped to you, as long as there's no law prohibiting the importation of nail polish into your country.  It would probably cost less than buying it at a retail price in your country.  If you can find a much cheaper way to try OPI out, I think you might enjoy their polishes.


----------



## `juicy (Jun 26, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *♥MiCHiE♥* 

 
_I'm a nail tech and OPI is the most popular nail polish brand. It's priceier than others only because it's in so much demand and is well-known. It's a great line, too. The bolder colors are great. For soft pinks and beiges, I would recommend Essie._

 
i agree. you took the words out of my mouth.


----------



## chameleonmary (Jun 27, 2007)

ive actually found opi and chanel varnish to be significantly longer-lasting than most brands i have tried (such as covergirl, maybelline, revlon, loreal, rimmel). i adore the darker shades and religiously wear black onyx, lincoln park after dark and opi red. 

i strongly recommend opi over chanel only because its around half the price! in australia, i find loreal and revlon polishes for around $12, some nail salons sell opi for $15 and department stores sell it for around $20 so for me personally, its not that significant.


----------



## nibjet (Jun 27, 2007)

I only use OPI. I have my nails in water all the time being a stylist, and they stay on pretty well, all things considering.  

My absolute favorites are Lincoln Park After Dark, I'm Not Really a Waitress, and La Boheme.


----------



## *Dani* (Jul 1, 2007)

I love OPI for their great colours, but I haven't got that many bottles because of the price (I still haven't got a job yet, so I can't afford to spend all that much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) but I do think they're worth spending a little bit extra on because of the quality of the polish, and because of the pretty colours!


----------



## MAChostage (Jul 1, 2007)

^^Don't forget that there are several places online that sell OPI for a steal, and the shipping's not usually ridiculous.  Also check out any nail supply places that you might have locally.  We have one that has virtually every OPI color made, for a very reasonable price.


----------



## Magic Markers (Jul 3, 2007)

Call me crazy, but I don't really like OPI nailpolish. I bought some that was on super markdown that's like an orange with some glitter, I don't know the exact shade name. It was less than a dollar though, maybe 75 cents? It was opaque and shiny and the color lasted a long time, but not considerably longer than L'Oreal or another drugstore line like NYC.

I just didn't see what the hype was about. Definately not worth $21 for one bottle. I'd go to CVS or another local drugsore and look for some clearance bins. Nailpolish gets pretty reasonable at 75-90% off. I have tons of it


----------



## Showgirl (Jul 3, 2007)

I love OPI nailvarnishes, but I wouldn't pay the cash for 'em full-price. I buy 'em when my local Sally has a sale, or from ebay, there are darn good deals to be had.

My personal favourites are Big Apple Red (a creme red, very starlet) and - OPI's biggest seller - "Not Really a Waitress", a lush slightly berryish metallic dark red. The polishes apply beautifully and last really well, and the colours are amazingly rich. The metallic ones are particularly stunning, they're so complex and shiny they're almost like car finishes.

I've recently discovered China Glaze polishes and I'm wearing one of them just now ("Let's do it in 3D" - a holographic pewter) and I'm amazed at the quality and wear in a polish about half the price of OPI (at least in the UK) - seriously, I'm on day 5, and I have one tiny, tiny chip.... 

My favourite "cheap but cheerful" line of nail varnishes is Rimmel 60 seconds extreme - these are high shine, metallic finish fast-drying nailvarnishes that cost next to nothing (about £2 UK, whereas China Glaze cost about £6 and OPI £10). They last pretty well, not as well as the two higher end brands, but still pretty good. Many are duochromes: my all time favourite is "Zeitgeist", a metallic berry-mauve with a gold and green duochrome "flash" - the one shown in the middle here 

http://www.divastique.com/hibreed/up...-Nail-Poli.jpg

"Shocker" is also pretty good, it's an uber-hot metallic pink.

Anyway - I don't know where you're from (your profile doesn't say, I'm guessing UK because you know Constance Carroll) but if you are in a country where can get your hands on the Rimmel polishes cheaply, they are worth trying. I still prefer OPI and China Glaze, but Rimmel IMHO is the best budget buy. You're right about Constance Carrol too, they have some surprisingly nice stuff for the price, I think their creme polishes are pretty nice (I've got a great red by them), but for metallic/glittery ones in the same price range I honestly think Rimmel are better.

http://products.rimmellondon.com/en/...nails&prod=233

HTH


----------



## Bybs (Jul 3, 2007)

I use OPI exclusively. I've found them the best for durability and colour selection.


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 3, 2007)

OPI costs like $7 max per bottle. I don't know where you would get it for over that


----------



## Aevalin (Jul 3, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_OPI costs like $7 max per bottle. I don't know where you would get it for over that_

 
It's more than that in Canada but not hugely more - a dollar or two I guess.  I get mine on Ebay.  I figure if I can get the polish for around 2 or 3 (which I usually can with persistance) and pay around $3 for shipping, it's less than buying it in the store, and about the same price also other middle range polishes that I like.

I've been investigating Essie and China Glaze, but  haven't purchased any yet!

OH my favourite OPI colours are Have a Tempura Tan-trum and Gone Platinum in 60 Seconds.


----------



## L0VELY (Jul 4, 2007)

I've heard good things about OPI, and one of my friends collects them. I haven't tried OPI yet, but I'm willing to try it out, since it's $10 compared to a $12 MAC nail lacquer. But if OPI is too expensive, then there are cheaper brands, like Mistella said... because nailpolish really is just nailpolish.
=)


----------



## Showgirl (Jul 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Beauty Mark* 

 
_OPI costs like $7 max per bottle. I don't know where you would get it for over that_

 
Its £10 here in the UK, which is what, over $20...


----------



## Bybs (Jul 5, 2007)

Depending on the place of purchase OPI costs between $20 - $25 in Australia


----------



## Beauty Mark (Jul 5, 2007)

But for the person claiming it was $21, she lists her location as Charlotte, NC. Unless there's another one in the world somewhere, it's a US person.


----------



## NicksWifey (Jul 5, 2007)

I love OPI polishes, but the newer versions with the pro wide brush or whatever it's called are AMAZING. So much better than the brush before!


----------



## justanothergirl (Aug 17, 2007)

I love Opi Nail polishes, but if you honestly can't afford to fork over $7+ for a nailpolish bottle, try drug store brands instead. Sally Hansen has a wide range of colors.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Aug 19, 2007)

http://www.head2toebeauty.com/

http://www.8ty8beauty.com/nail_polishes/opi.htm

These are the best places to order OPI. I do not know there shipping policies or locations, but pls check because they have the best prices.

Salons that use OPI will often have a basket or shelf of discounted polishes for sale. Other places will have some "in the back" if you ask.

In the US, chain places like Trade Secret often have 2 for 1 discounts, or special deals. They also have a style club or something with a card you swipe each time you shop. 

I'm a huge OPI whore (I have probably 40 bottles) and it's my favorite brand. There are others I also like, but IMO OPI is the best there is.


----------



## thewickedstyle (Aug 19, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nibjet* 

 
_I only use OPI. I have my nails in water all the time being a stylist, and they stay on pretty well, all things considering.  

My absolute favorites are Lincoln Park After Dark, I'm Not Really a Waitress, and La Boheme._

 
Great taste!!! These are my faves as well. I also like the newer Lincoln Park After Midnight.


----------



## redambition (Aug 20, 2007)

Opi = love for me.

i used to use mostly revlon nail polish, and OPI blew me away when i tried it. the texture and drying time kicked revlon's booty.. and there's so many more colours!

i find that OPI goes on a lot better than a lot of cheapie nail polishes, and it dries fast.


----------



## curlygirl45 (Sep 8, 2007)

I personally prefer China Glaze over OPI and others and it's usually cheaper than OPI or Essie and they have great color selections.  My all-time favorite China Glaze is 'Flirty Femininity'.


----------



## thebreat (Sep 9, 2007)

OPI is popular because they have a great marketing strategy and wide color selection. I like the nail polishes ok. I have a few. I greatly prefer Mary Kay and Estee Lauder nail polishes though. They stay on much longer than OPI.


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Sep 17, 2007)

i agree with you and no it's not weird that you don't have a ton of money to waste on nail polish. we all have to pick and choose what to spoil ourselves with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i don't have any colored OPI polish but i do have the top coat. i find that if i use a decent quality inexpensive drugstore nailpolish, and top it off with OPI's top coat, it will last a gooooooooddd long time.

so my advice is to invest in an OPI top coat, then find a drugstore brand of polish you like so you can make it last for a good while.


----------



## MsCocoa (Sep 17, 2007)

I love OPI with a passion especially the Nail Envy, I think they're worth and the pro brush just took the up a few more notches; I do cheat on OPI for Essie Wicked though and their soft, sheer neutral shades tempt me but other than that OPI for life!

http://uk.beverlybeaute.com/good.php?code=01 OPI for £5 for the UK girls, 8ty8 beauty is really good but the shipping would probably make it pointless unless you're buying loads, here the shipping is £5 flat rate.

EDIT:
I never paid full price for any OPI unless in the US!


----------



## Hilly (Sep 17, 2007)

I lovveee OPI! Especially I'm not really a waitress and Lincoln Park after Dark!


----------



## ShexyKristin (Sep 17, 2007)

I love OPI it's the main nail polish that I use. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I just got a new one today infact. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 The ChipSkip product by them is also good I've heard. You should try them, I'm sure you'll fall in love with OPI!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 17, 2007)

I am loving midnight in moscow from the russian collection (a collection close to my own <3)


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 18, 2007)

i love O.P.I i got myself a manicure gift set from asos.com last year and whenever i do a pedi it lasts for MONTHS! and when i do manis it lasts for weeks and doesnt chip. Im gonna get myself some nice colours soon though i love them!


----------



## SparklingWaves (Sep 18, 2007)

In OPI, I like their colors.  However, I do not like their top coat.  My nails were chipping within 24 hours.  I am trying a different top coat to see if that helps.  

I just bought two nail polishes by M.A.C. (whirlwind and rocker).  I think they are more expensive than OPI.  I am not digging the whirlwind color on me.  It's pretty, but it sort of clashes with my NW15 skin.  Rocker is a shimmering ruby red.  It looks better.


----------



## sugacole9 (Oct 5, 2007)

_wow! i finally found the nailpolish i was looking for called Expresso Your Style (amazing dark brown color for fall) @ 8ty8beauty.com ... thanks for the tip mscuppycakes!  _


----------



## lanise1328 (Oct 5, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Bybs* 

 
_I use OPI exclusively. I've found them the best for durability and colour selection._

 

I totally agree with you! I love OPI. Here in Florida I bought mine from JC Pennys nail salon for $7.50. I think it is worth the money. It last and you will love it.


----------



## Keysten (Oct 7, 2007)

I will only use OPI! I get mine at Ulta or at Trade Secret. I have been going nuts for the new Russian Collection..I bought 4 colors from it already.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 17, 2007)

I can finally wear OPI as they took out the toulene and formaldahyde (which I am allergic to).  I just picked up Grape Lakes and Jewel of India today.  I looooove Jewel of India!


----------



## user79 (Oct 19, 2008)

I recently bought some OPI polishes and I have to say, I love them. The colors go on really smoothly without streaks (at least the ones I have), and most importantly they don't "bubble" on me. Two coats and they are opaque and very glossy. I really love this brand I really prefer polishes with the "wider" brushes, so I love OPI's new brushes. I'll def buy some more.


----------



## russia1000 (Oct 20, 2008)

My go to color is Hollywood Blonde. It's my perfect neutral.


----------



## arounddawaygyrl (Oct 20, 2008)

I absolutely loooooove OPI...I've never polished my natural nails so much until using this brand.  I would usually go and have acrylic nails done.  But this polish is really great because not only does it last longer it grows my nails and makes them harder!  LOVE it!


----------



## nubianremedy5 (Dec 5, 2008)

hey what opi colours would u recommend for woc


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 5, 2008)

Honestly, we can wear virtually any color.  I say just go for it.  You see a color you think is pretty?  Try it out.  I have a fishing tackle box full of OPI.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 5, 2008)

I love opi! their wide brush is amazing! lincoln park after dark is a hg for me and has been since it came out. there are so many of their colors that cannot be replaced by anyone.
that said, i would never pay more than $8 for them.. in fact, if I don't get them for like $7, i just do not buy them. I think essie is a bit better because it chips less on me and i like china glaze's colors better.


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 5, 2008)

I love OPI as well, I've been wearing the brand for about 3 years now and I honestly think once you go OPI, you won't go back  I especially love their dark colours and their reds and fuchsias


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I love OPI as well, I've been wearing the brand for about 3 years now and I honestly think once you go OPI, you won't go back  I especially love their dark colours and their reds and fuchsias_

 
thats true, they have great reds! i love their range of colors


----------



## Beauty Mark (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_I love OPI as well, I've been wearing the brand for about 3 years now and I honestly think once you go OPI, you won't go back  I especially love their dark colours and their reds and fuchsias_

 
ITA. They're also not that expensive comparatively.


----------



## MAChostage (Dec 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_I love opi! their wide brush is amazing! lincoln park after dark is a hg for me and has been since it came out. there are so many of their colors that cannot be replaced by anyone.
that said, i would never pay more than $8 for them.. in fact, *if I don't get them for like $7, i just do not buy them.* I think essie is a bit better because it chips less on me and i like china glaze's colors better._

 
OPI can be had online for much cheaper.


----------



## sinergy (Dec 6, 2008)

have any of you seen the new 90210 inspired reds? too cute. 
I cant find a pic of it yet, i think they should be available in january, but they are really pretty i seen them a pic of them at a cosmetology supply store. 

*The 90210 Collection includes:*

*Queen of West Web-erly* - Lots of blog buzz for this purple shimmer.

*Sweet as Annie-thing!* - Irresistible lollipop red.

*Pretty & Privileged* - You're entitled to this ruby red!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 6, 2008)

^^ I saw the picture in my new Glamour magazine. I love OPI reds and even though i have a ton, I will still check these out!


----------



## Jinni (Dec 6, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sinergy* 

 
_ 
*The 90210 Collection includes:*

*Queen of West Web-erly* - Lots of blog buzz for this purple shimmer.

*Sweet as Annie-thing!* - Irresistible lollipop red.

*Pretty & Privileged* - You're entitled to this ruby red!_

 
e-polishblog: OPI 90210 Nail Polish Swatches

Link to swatches


----------



## LaLeeMakeup (Dec 6, 2008)

Hi, Ive been doing my own nails for many years now and have experience with many many different brands of nail products. 

Personally, and of course this is my own personal opinon, even though I think O.P.I. is considered a "high-end brand" I do not like the consistancy of the nail polish.  It doesn't glide on that well, and even though the colors are very good, the line seems watery to me.

Personally I stick with Essie.  I am a loyal essie person


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAChostage* 

 
_OPI can be had online for much cheaper. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thanks - I guess I will might check into it one day but i still love, love, love my essie - got three more this weekend!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Dec 8, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LaLeeMakeup* 

 
_ 
Personally I stick with Essie. I am a loyal essie person 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I love both OPI and Essie. OPI for bold colours and Essoe for softer ones


----------



## CandiGirl21 (Dec 12, 2008)

*I just bought my first OPI nail polish and It DOES go on smoothly and all you really need is two coats.  I think OPI has me hooked on mail polish for now. lol I used to not care about nails until this brand. 

I'm looking to get Nicole by OPI it's a little cheaper and I heard it works just as well!*


----------



## Blushbaby (Dec 12, 2008)

Black Cherry Chutney is my fave OPI polish! I love the staying power of OPI.


----------



## BEA2LS (Dec 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CandiGirl21* 

 
_*I just bought my first OPI nail polish and It DOES go on smoothly and all you really need is two coats. I think OPI has me hooked on mail polish for now. lol I used to not care about nails until this brand. *

*I'm looking to get Nicole by OPI it's a little cheaper and I heard it works just as well!*_

 
i like nicole by opi, but you can find regular opi for the same price as the nicole sometimes. either way, it's still pretty good.


----------



## MissResha (Dec 18, 2008)

i'm a china glaze kinda girl.


----------



## suncica1hinet (Dec 20, 2008)

I love, love OPI! I have Tasmanian devil made me do it, Ink, DS Design, Can you dig it and Louvre me, Louvre me not. I love them all except DS design which is to shimmery and makes my hands look dirty.


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 19, 2009)

i used to love opi, but now i'm a fan of china glaze. however, i bought an opi nail polish today for $5


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 21, 2009)

i'm starting to love OPI more and more. i love essie still, don't get me wrong but it's starting to chip more on me (probably my nail envy causing it but still..)
i love china glaze's colors better than OPI but the brush is amazing!


----------



## TISH1124 (Apr 21, 2009)

OPI is still my 1st love....with CG being a close second


----------



## NatalieMT (Apr 22, 2009)

I only recently started buying from OPI, but I already am in love. <3 My first haul included -

Japanese Rose Garden
You Rock Acapulco Red
Party In My Cabana
Passion
Coney Island Cotton Candy

I also got the RapiDry Top Coat. Can anyone recommend me an OPI shade that's matte pale lilac and then also a shade that's a baby blue?


----------



## LMD84 (Apr 22, 2009)

i used to have lots of opi polishes however stupidly got rid of them all about 3 years ago! i remember particularly loving the legally blonde collection - there was a pearly colour, red and a really light gold if i remember rightly.

now i'm getting back into my nails i'm into china glaze! i will buy more opi at some point but for now china glaze is rocking my nails!


----------



## kittykit (Apr 24, 2009)

I like OPI but China Glaze is now my most favourite. OPI is kinda expensive here, $15.50 for one polish (after currency conversion). I'll definitely get them online.


----------



## kimmy (Apr 26, 2009)

i just started using opi and i love it. i used to not do my nails very often once i got rid of my acrylics because everything would chip on me (my job is very manual labour intensive) and end up looking crappy after my first day at work with them done.

i bought opi base coat, top coat and sweetheart and midnight in moscow nail polishes a couple weeks ago to try them out after reading about opi online. i didn't expect much, but i'm super impressed. i prepped my nails with a basic manicure and then used the base coat followed by sweetheart finished with the top coat and it lasted me an entire week without chipping. probably could have lasted longer, but i bought italian love affair after seeing a swatch here and i wanted to try that on instead. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i'm really happy with how opaque the colours are, you only have to do one (maybe two) coats to get the colour to show up on your nails the way it does in the bottle, which is a big deal for me. it applies very evenly, too. i don't have the steadiest hand in the world, so i love a nail polish that doesn't streak. i use pure acetone to clean up my little mistakes around the edges and cuticles, and it looks like they've been done professionally.


----------



## xladydragon (Apr 27, 2009)

I loved how OPI isn't streaky, like other lower end nail polishes I have. But it seems like they take ALOT longer to dry.
I get my OPI polishes for $5. A little cheaper than normal at Asian salon supply stores. >_>


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 28, 2009)

Ok, after using China Glaze for a while now, I still say that I personally prefer OPI. China Glaze does have more colour selection, but OPI applies better, dries faster and chips later on me. The only China Glaze collection that had these qualities for me was the mettalic one that came out for spring. I wish all their polishes were like that.


----------



## BEA2LS (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Ok, after using China Glaze for a while now, I still say that I personally prefer OPI. China Glaze does have more colour selection, but OPI applies better, dries faster and chips later on me. The only China Glaze collection that had these qualities for me was the mettalic one that came out for spring. I wish all their polishes were like that._

 
i really tried to make china glaze my number 1 (essie still has my heart lol) because their color collection is awesome! i have not been too happy with OPI colors lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I like them but i have so much nail polish i really need some stand out stuff! ironic because i like essie and they can get boring)
but i agree, OPI does last the longest one me.. and i really like the wide brush


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 28, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BEA2LS* 

 
_i really tried to make china glaze my number 1 (essie still has my heart lol) because their color collection is awesome! i have not been too happy with OPI colors lately 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I like them but i have so much nail polish i really need some stand out stuff! ironic because i like essie and they can get boring)
but i agree, OPI does last the longest one me.. and i really like the wide brush_

 
Yeah Essie also applies better for me than ChG. I liked the blue collection they did recently. If they made their brushes wider I would be very happy


----------



## Ernie (Apr 28, 2009)

Opi for Sephora new collection!


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Apr 29, 2009)

Thanks Ernie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never tried the Sephora OPI's. Is the quality as good?


----------



## Ernie (Apr 30, 2009)

I prefer regular Opi, but if the color is special I'll buy it!


----------



## Mirella (Apr 30, 2009)

I really like OPI and now I`m crazy about Boris &Natasha , Dutch Tulips and Moon over Mumbai.


----------



## MAChostage (Apr 30, 2009)

^^ Ooh, Dutch Tulips is beautiful, I concur!


----------



## BEA2LS (May 1, 2009)

i like dutch tulips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i used to have that one and have no idea where it is now..


----------



## rachelkr (May 1, 2009)

I'm crazy about OPI.  I always buy the new color collections when they come out and use them to death.  Love.  I would recommend them to anyone.


----------



## Skura (May 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Mirella* 

 
_I really like OPI and now I`m crazy about Boris &Natasha , Dutch Tulips and Moon over Mumbai._

 
Moon over Mumbai is 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










I like only dark colors but this one is really something 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








(Hi dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Meisje (Jun 27, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Shadowy Lady* 

 
_Thanks Ernie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I've never tried the Sephora OPI's. Is the quality as good?_

 
I'm also wondering about this...


----------



## BeautyPsycho (Jun 27, 2009)

I only have one $OPI (212) and I like regular OPI better. However, like someone said earlier- if the color is special enough, buy it. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And yeah, Sephora OPI bottles remind me of special toys, if you know what I mean hehe


----------



## LadyRed (Jun 27, 2009)

I really love OPI nail polish, along with China Glaze 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They are the only 2 brands that really hold up well. My favorite, most often used shade is OPIs Bubble Bath. Its a very sophisticated sheer pink shade.


----------



## MACLovin (Jun 27, 2009)

I just painted my toes with OPI Miami Beet... It's a mid/deep purpleish red.. love it. I used 2 coats but it looks darker than what's in the bottle, so next time i might only do 1 coat. But it's a gorgeous color..


----------



## Juxtapose (Jul 7, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *LMD84* 

 
_i used to have lots of opi polishes however stupidly got rid of them all about 3 years ago! i remember particularly loving the legally blonde collection - there was a pearly colour, red and a really light gold if i remember rightly.

now i'm getting back into my nails i'm into china glaze! i will buy more opi at some point but for now china glaze is rocking my nails!_

 
Oh no! That's such a bummer to hear!  I loved the Legally Blonde collection.  The gold (Blonde Date) and the white shimmer (Elle's Pearls) were my favorites.  The gold is a special one to me...I haven't come across something similar to it. 

It's hard to resist the China Glaze polishes at the moment, even for me.  Some of the colors are really quite eye-catching.


----------

